# Ecriture impossible sur disque dur externe utilisé sur un autre Mac



## Pandor62 (29 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Je possede un DD externe Toshiba formaté en Windows NTFS que j'avais l'habitude d'utiliser en lecture et ecriture sur un Macbookpro. Depuis peu, je suis passé sur un nouvel Imac mais quand j'y branche le DD, il n'est plus disponible qu'en lecture seule. Je ne peux plus ni déposer de fichier, ni supprimer ceux qui s'y trouvent déjà. Par contre je peux recupérer les elements sans problème.
Y a t'il moyen de rendre le DD dispo en ecriture egalement sur le nouvel Imac ?


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2018)

Pandor62 a dit:


> Y a t'il moyen de rendre le DD dispo en ecriture egalement sur le nouvel Imac ?


OS X et macOS ont toujours pu lire le format NTFS mais jamais écrire des données. Tu as par le passé installé dans ton MBP un logiciel comme Paragon NTFS ou Tuxera NTFS qui ne sont pas gratuits. Tu peux essayer avec *Mounty for NTFS* qui est gratuit.


----------



## Pandor62 (29 Décembre 2018)

Ah bon ? Je n'ai pourtant pas le souvenir d'avoir installé de logiciel sur MBP ou c'est ma mémoire qui me fait défaut, mais tu dois avoir raison, je vais essayer avec Mounty, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2018)

Pandor62 a dit:


> Ah bon ? Je n'ai pourtant pas le souvenir d'avoir installé de logiciel sur MBP ou c'est ma mémoire qui me fait défaut, mais tu dois avoir raison, je vais essayer avec Mounty, merci beaucoup.


Je te confirme que c'est bien ta mémoire qui te fait défaut. Si tu as encore ton MBP, je suis sûr que tu trouveras un logiciel qui permet d'écrire dans le format NTFS.


----------



## Pandor62 (29 Décembre 2018)

Très certainement oui, je viens d'installer Mounty, ça fonctionne très bien, merci beaucoup !


----------

